# il y a / depuis + durée



## ladan shirali

Je confonds toujours 'Il y a' avec ' Depuis'. Dans cette phrase je ne comprends pas laquelle est appropriée, "Il est parti *il y a / depuis* cinq minutes"


----------



## Aranjuez

Il est parti il y a cinq minutes 

"Depuis" montre la période de temps: Il habite Paris depuis 15 ans
ou bien le point de départ: Il habite Paris depuis 1999


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour !
Il est parti il y a cinq minutes
Il est parti il y a 1 heures 

J'ai mal à la tête depuis hier 
Depuis 1998 je travaille dans une entreprise (ca veut dire : j'y travaille encore)
Il y a 2 jours mon amie a accouché (Accoucher : Mettre un bébé au monde)


----------



## LV4-26

Dans ce cas précis, les deux sont possibles.

Ce qui complique cet exemple particulier c'est que, selon que l'on utilise une formule ou une autre, le temps employé (passé composé) n'a pas exactement la même valeur.

_Il est parti il y a cinq minutes_
J'indique le moment précis où il est parti. Ce moment se situe cinq minutes avant que je prononce la phrase. C'est le moment de l'*action*.

_Il est parti depuis cinq minutes_
Ici, j'indique une durée. La durée pendant laquelle il n'a plus été là. Ici il ne faut pas comprendre _il est parti_ tout à fait comme le passé composé du verbe _partir_ mais comme _il est_ suivi de l'adjectif _parti_. Je décris la *situation *du sujet. Il est absent depuis cinq minutes.

Cela dit, la première option est probablement plus "correcte", même si la deuxième ne me gêne absolument pas.
EDIT: Réflexion faite, _depuis_ n'est probablement pas correct du tout. Mais je suis convaincu que je l'utilise couramment.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Est-ce que les deux ont la même signification dans ces cas-ci ?

Ce que je t'ai dit il y a une semaine
Ce que je t'ai dit depuis une semaine

Merci d'avance


----------



## Zoulllien

IMANAKBARI said:


> Ce que je t'ai dit il y a une semaine
> Ce que je t'ai dit depuis une semaine


"Depuis" indique que ça se prolonge jusqu'à aujourd'hui. "Ce que je te dis depuis une semaine" (je te le dis sans arrêt depuis une semaine) serait correct.


----------



## annie21

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir la différence entre les deux mots: depuis/il y a.

Dans des situations suivantes:

1. Il est parti depuis une semaine.
2. Il est parti il y a une semaine.

Quelle phrase est correcte? Pourquoi? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## tilt

_Depuis _indique la durée d'un évènement qui n'est pas terminé et _il y a_, le moment où un évènement a commencé. Ta phrase n° 1 fait donc référence à la durée de l'absence de la personne, alors que la 2e renvoie au moment où elle est partie.

Ainsi, tes deux phrases peuvent être synonymes, mais si et seulement si la personne n'est pas revenue entre temps. Dans le cas contraire, seule la 2e phrase a encore un sens.


----------



## Mauricet

D'accord avec tilt. J'irai jusqu'à dire que dans _Il est parti il y a une semaine_, "est parti" est le passé composé de "partir", alors que dans _Il est parti depuis une semaine_, "parti" est attribut de "il" comme "mécontent" dans _Il est mécontent depuis une semaine_. (Comme l'a dit LV4-26 au #4 ...)


----------



## annie21

Merci à tous! J'ai encore une doute: Peut-on dire: Il est allé(parti, sorti) à Paris depuis dix jours. Il a fini son travail depuis dix jours. aller, finir, partir, sorti sont tous des verbes perfectifs.


----------



## Mauricet

Si c'est pour signifier qu'il y a dix jours, il est allé à Paris, non, on ne peut pas dire _depuis dix jours_. Si c'est qu'il est sorti en boîte de nuit tous les soirs, on peut dire _Il est sorti à Paris depuis dix jours_. Le point est que "dix jours" représente la durée pendant laquelle "il est sorti". De même si on dit _Il a fini son travail depuis dix jours_, ça veut dire que depuis dix jours son travail est fini.


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase, 'Il est parti il y a 10 minutes', c'est un point de départ dans le passé.
Par contre, dans 'Il est parti depuis 10 minutes', c'est une durée.

je pensais que pour 'depuis', on ne devait utiliser que le présent. 
Pourquoi ne pas dire 'Il part depuis 10 minutes' ?

Merci d'avance !

manuhard


----------



## JClaudeK

manuhardpost: 15914056 said:
			
		

> je pensais que pour 'depuis', on ne devait utiliser que le présent.


Où as-tu vu ça ?


manuhard said:


> Pourquoi ne pas dire 'Il part depuis 10 minutes' ?


C'est impossible.


----------



## manuhard

Dans les nombreux exemples que j'ai vus, on utilise le présent.
Ex : il travaille depuis 10 minutes.

Pourquoi utiliser le passé composé pour 'il est parti depuis 10 minutes' ?


----------



## JClaudeK

manuhard said:


> Pourquoi utiliser le passé composé pour 'il est parti depuis 10 minutes' ?





> depuis
> Indique le début, le point de départ dans le temps d'une action, d'un état qui dure jusqu'au moment où l'on parle : Depuis son accident, il boite.



_il travaille depuis 10 minutes. _(et il est toujours en train de travailler).
_'il est parti depuis 10 minutes'_ (et son *absence *dure toujours)


----------



## SergueiL

_"_Partir" est un verbe dit _perfectif_, il ne s'exprime jamais dans la durée à la différence de _travailler_ (qui est donc _imperfectif_).

Il ne peut être utilisé avec la préposition _depuis _que sous forme de participe passé employé comme adjectif (parti) associé à l'auxiliaire être et exprimer ainsi un _état_ et non une _action_.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Partir_, _sortir_, etc. ont ceci de particulier que conjugués aux temps composés, on peut hésiter sur un temps composé (auquel cas on utilisera _il y a_) ou sur un temps simple du verbe _être_ suivi d'un participe passé adjectival (auquel cas on utilisera _depuis_).

_Il *est parti* il y a 10 minutes_ ↔ _Il *est allé* en ville il y a 10 minutes.
Il *est* parti depuis 10 minutes_ ↔ _Il *est* absent depuis 10 minutes._


----------



## manuhard

Bonjour,

*Il arrive depuis 3 mois*

Dans cette phrase, avec 'depuis', j'utiliserais le passé composé, car 'arriver' est une action ponctuelle et elle ne saurait durer 3 mois.
Donc je dirais 'Il est arrivé depuis 3 mois'.

Mais, si j'utilise un verbe duratif (ex : pleurer), je dois utiliser le présent avec depuis.
Ex : 'Je pleure depuis une heure'.

Ais-je raison ? Ais-je tort ?


----------



## jekoh

manuhard said:


> Dans cette phrase, avec 'depuis', j'utiliserais le passé composé, car 'arriver' est une action ponctuelle et elle ne saurait durer 3 mois.
> Donc je dirais 'Il est arrivé depuis 3 mois'.


_Il est arrivé il y a 3 mois_, puisque l'action est ponctuelle et ne saurait durer 3 mois.


----------



## OLN

_Il est arrivé_ (passé composé)_ *il y a* trois mois_.
tout comme : _Il a vendu sa voiture il y a trois mois_, _Cela est arrivé_ ou _s'est passé il y a trois mois_.

Au présent : _Il est là, il est présent, il est installé_ (état) _*depuis* trois moi_s.


> Ais-je raison ? Ais-je tort ?


 Là, tu as décidément tort.


----------



## vina

Faut- il dire: - Il  étais à l`étranger depuis plus de 2 ans( or)  Il  étais à l`étranger il y a plus de 2 ans?

Merci en avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Les deux phrases sont correctes et correspondent à des réalités distinctes : "depuis" indique une durée et "il y a", un moment précis dans le temps

... Ce qu'il _faut dire_ dépend donc ici de ce qu'on a réellement à exprimer !


----------



## vina

Mais, je sais que, "il y a" est suivi d`une duréé, et "depuis" est suivi soit d`une duréé, soit d`un événement.


----------



## k@t

Oui, c'est vrai :

il étai*t* à l'étranger depuis plus deux ans...  (durée)
il était à l'étranger depuis la fin de la guerre...  (évènement)

il était à l'étranger il y a plus de deux ans. 
il était à l'étranger il y a la fin de la guerre. 

mais hors de tout contexte, et ainsi que l'a indiqué snarkhunter, les deux phrases que tu as données sont possibles, mais n'ont pas le même sens.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,

Dans une phrase construite avec "depuis" on peut aussi utiliser un verbe marquant l'origine temporelle ?

_Il est parti depuis deux mois.
Elle a démissionné depuis une semaine_.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, c'est parfaitement correct, et couramment employé : « Il pleut depuis une semaine. Je l'attends depuis deux heures. Etc. »


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe _partir_ conjugué aux temps composés peut s'analyser comme une action (_il est parti_ = passé composé du verbe _partir_) ou comme un état (_il est parti_ = présent du verbe _être_ avec participe passé jouant un rôle attributif) :

_Il est parti *depuis* deux mois._  → Le verbe n'exprime pas une origine, mais un état.
_Il est parti *il y a* deux mois._  → Le verbe exprime une origine.

En revanche :

_Elle a démissionné depuis une semaine._  → Le verbe n'est pas censé exprimer une origine puisque le préposition est _depuis_, mais le verbe ne peut être interprété autrement.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Oui, c'est […] couramment employé : « Il pleut depuis une semaine. Je l'attends depuis deux heures. Etc. »


Dans ces deux exemples, le verbe n'exprime aucune origine, mais une action qui dure…

Voir aussi :
depuis longtemps / il y a longtemps
Je ne fais pas/plus X depuis / Je n'ai pas/plus fait X depuis - temps


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> _Elle a démissionné depuis une semaine._


Cette phrase n'est pas forcément incorrecte.

*Il y a* = un point = évènement passé ponctuel.
_> Elle a démissionné il y a deux semaines, mais entretemps elle a retrouvé un emploi et à présent elle travaille à nouveau. _
*Le passé composé a une valeur temporelle de passé.*

*Depuis* = un intervalle = évènement passé ponctuel, qui ouvre l’intervalle + durée jusqu’au moment de l’énonciation, qui ferme l’intervalle.
> _Elle a démissionné depuis deux semaines, du coup elle passe son temps à éplucher les offres d’emploi. _
1) évènement passé ponctuel = date de la démission +
2) état résultant toujours vrai au moment de l’énonciation = elle est actuellement sans emploi.
*Le passé composé a une valeur aspectuelle d’accompli de présent, également appelée valeur résultative.*

Le point 2), fait que la phrase ci-dessus, possible avec *il y a*, ne l’est plus avec *depuis*.
_Elle a démissionné depuis deux semaines, mais entretemps elle a retrouvé un emploi et à présent elle travaille à nouveau. _


----------



## Maître Capello

À mon sens, on ne peut employer un événement ponctuel, une action qui ne dure pas avec _depuis_. Or le verbe _démissionner_ représente intrinsèquement une action et non un état, même si le passé composé peut lui en donner l'aspect. Je considère donc comme de mauvais aloi la phrase _Elle a démissionné *depuis* <durée>_ ; c'est _il y a_ qu'il convient de mettre dans ce cas.

Vous conviendrez en tout cas que _depuis_ serait totalement inopportun avec un verbe conjugué au passé simple, quel que soit le contexte, l'aspect étant alors nécessairement achevé :

_Elle démissionna depuis deux semaines_. ​


k@t said:


> 1) évènement passé ponctuel = date de la démission +
> 2) état résultant toujours vrai au moment de l’énonciation = elle est actuellement sans emploi.


Feriez-vous toujours la même analyse si l'on remplace la durée par un point de départ ?

_Elle a démissionné depuis *hier*._​


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> À mon sens, on ne peut employer un événement ponctuel, une action qui ne dure pas avec _depuis_


Donc vous n’accepteriez pas, par exemple, ces énoncés :

_J’ai terminé depuis dix minutes.
L’enfant a disparu depuis trois jours.
Son mari a arrêté de fumer depuis quatre mois._



Maître Capello said:


> Vous conviendrez en tout cas que _depuis_ serait totalement inopportun avec un verbe conjugué au passé simple


Il serait difficile de ne pas en convenir, puisque contrairement au passé composé, le passé simple n’a pas cette valeur aspectuelle résultative. C’est ainsi qu’on ne peut dire :

_Il partit depuis deux semaines.
Il termina depuis longtemps,_

alors que l’on peut dire :

_Il est parti depuis deux semaines_.
_Il a terminé depuis longtemps._



Maître Capello said:


> Feriez-vous toujours la même analyse si l'on remplace la durée par un point de départ ?
> 
> _Elle a démissionné depuis *hier*._


Dans l’absolu oui, mais je pense que dans certains cas, *depuis* s’accommode mieux d’un complément indiquant une durée qu’un moment précis (date / point de repère).
On dira plus volontiers _Il est parti depuis 2 jours_ que _Il est parti depuis avant-hier _;_ Il est parti depuis une semaine_ que _Il est parti depuis la semaine dernière _;_ Il est né depuis un mois _que_ Il est né depuis le mois dernier_, etc_._
En fait, avec _*hier*_, il me semble qu’on aura surtout tendance à dire _Il est parti hier_, bien que l’énoncé ne soit pas équivalent à _Il est parti depuis un jour / depuis 24 heures / depuis hier_.


*Quelques exemples de *_démissionner au passé composé + depuis _:


> Baudelot _*a démissionné depuis*_ moins de six mois de la présidence du tribunal
> *source*





> Le rapport au ministre de Roger Goetze est daté du 12 juillet 1951, alors que le gouvernement Queuille _*a démissionné depuis*_ 48 heures.
> *source*





> Il _*a démissionné depuis*_ plusieurs années de ses charges au sein des associations de parents.
> *source*





> Thiers _*a démissionné depuis*_ près de trois mois.
> *source*


Et même un avec une date et non une durée.


> Lorsque la fin de la session intervient, le budget n'est toujours pas voté, et LEBÈGUE DE GERMINY _*a démissionné depuis*_ le 10 avril
> *source*


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Donc vous n’accepteriez pas, par exemple, ces énoncés :
> _J’ai terminé depuis dix minutes.
> L’enfant a disparu depuis trois jours.
> Son mari a arrêté de fumer depuis quatre mois._


Je ne sais plus trop…  Tantôt ces phrases me semblent parfaitement acceptables, tantôt elles me font tiquer… 

Le deuxième exemple me paraîtrait quoi qu'il en soit tout à fait acceptable avec l'auxiliaire _être_ : _L'enfant *est* disparu depuis trois jours_.

J'ajouterai qu'avec un tour négatif, plus rien ne me choque, sans que je ne sache bien pourquoi :

_On *n'*a *pas* revu l'enfant depuis trois jours._ 
_Son mari *n'*a *pas* fumé depuis trois jours._ 



k@t said:


> Dans l’absolu oui, mais je pense que dans certains cas, *depuis* s’accommode mieux d’un complément indiquant une durée qu’un moment précis (date / point de repère).


Je suis d'accord, mais justement, je trouve étonnant que le type de complément de temps (durée ou moment précis) change quelque chose.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Wow... très intéressant !


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Le deuxième exemple me paraîtrait quoi qu'il en soit tout à fait acceptable avec l'auxiliaire _être_ : _L'enfant *est* disparu depuis trois jours_.


Oui, les deux sont possibles en effet. Je ne sais pas ce qu’il en est en Suisse, mais en France, la forme avec *être* pour indiquer le résultat tend à tomber en désuétude (et pour indiquer autant le résultat que l’action à relever du registre littéraire/soutenu).

Au XIXe *Littré *indique :


> Disparaître se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire avoir, quand on veut exprimer l'action : ces feux ont disparu tout à coup ; avec l'auxiliaire être, quand on veut exprimer l'état : ces feux sont disparus depuis longtemps.


Au XXe *Tlfi *indique :


> *1.* L'auxil. utilisé dans la conjug. de _disparaître_ est gén. _avoir_; on rencontre parfois l'auxil. _être_ employé pour insister sur l'état. _Je jure que le soleil est déjà disparu depuis une grande heure _(Gobineau, _Nouv. asiat.,_ 1876, p. 86)



Et voici ce qu’en dit la *BDL *:


> Dans l’usage général actuel toutefois, l’emploi de l’auxiliaire _être_ est devenu plus rare et marqué comme littéraire ou vieilli dans plusieurs ouvrages de référence; _disparaître_ tend aujourd’hui à être conjugué avec _avoir_ dans tous les contextes






Maître Capello said:


> Je suis d'accord, mais justement, je trouve étonnant que le type de complément de temps (durée ou moment précis) change quelque chose.


 Ce qui me vient spontanément à l’esprit, c’est que puisque dans ces cas-là *depuis* indique un intervalle de temps, donc une durée, il est plus « logique » (naturel, évident) d’exprimer la durée de cet intervalle, plutôt que son point de départ.
Sinon, il faudrait faire des tests avec plusieurs verbes (variant selon le sens, l’aspect) et voir si on observe des différences.
Entrent également en jeu sans doute des logiques de contextes. Si on reprend la phrase avec la disparition de l’enfant, peut-être (simples intuition, hypothèse, aucune certitude) que la police mettra l’accent sur la date de la disparition : ce qui compte pour l’enquête, c’est le quand (et le où) de la disparition plus que le temps écoulé depuis (même si ce temps est important puisque plus il est long, moins les chances de retrouver l’enfant en vie diminuent), alors que ce qui compte pour la famille, c’est plutôt le temps passé sans cet enfant (sauf s’il s’agit un jour de commémorer cette disparition, auquel cas la date de celle-ci sera plus signifiante que sa durée).



Maître Capello said:


> J'ajouterai qu'avec un tour négatif, plus rien ne me choque, sans que je ne sache bien pourquoi :


C’est très certainement plus complexe que ce qui suit, mais ça peut servir de premiers jalons.

*Depuis* implique que le procès (verbe au présent), ou le résultat qu’il a produit (verbe au passé composé) sont encore en cours / vrais au moment de l’énonciation.
Les verbes imperfectifs ne produisant pas de résultat, l’association _verbe imperfectif au passé composé + depuis_ est impossible.
Cependant, la négation change la donne puisqu’elle signifie l’inexistence du procès. _Depuis_ + _négation_ indique que cette absence a commencé dans le passé et est toujours vraie au moment de l’énonciation : il n’y a donc aucune incompatibilité entre _procès imperfectif non existant + passé composé + depuis_.

*Avec des phrases affirmatives*

*Il fume ?
Oui il fume =  cela est toujours vrai à présent + cela dure depuis 3 jours.*
> _Il fume depuis trois jours. _

*Il a fumé ? 
Oui il a fumé = cela n’est plus vrai à présent.*
> _Il a fumé depuis 3 jours. _
> _Il a fumé (hier, quand il était jeune, il y a dix ans). _

*Avec des phrases négatives*

*Il fume ?
Non il ne fume pas = cela est toujours vrai à présent + cela dure depuis 3 jours.*
> _Il ne fume pas depuis 3 jours_. 

*Il a fumé ? 
Non il n’a pas fumé = cela est toujours vrai à présent + cela dure depuis 3 jours.*
> _Il n’a pas fumé depuis 3 jours_. 

On voit qu’avec les phrases négatives, on peut avoir le choix entre passé composé et présent, parfois avec sans doute peu de nuances entre les deux, parfois avec de nettes nuances, le présent sonnant d’ailleurs un peu étrange ; il me semble que c'est justement le cas ci-dessous ou encore avec par exemple : _Il n’a pas lu depuis trois jours_ vs _Il ne lit pas depuis trois jours_.

Avec le passé composé, l’énoncé me semble neutre : on fait un simple constat ; alors qu’avec le présent, j’ai le sentiment d’un énoncé nettement plus marqué, qui demande une explication : _Il ne lit pas depuis trois jours, parce qu’il est malade / parce qu’il n’a pas le temps,_ etc.

En revanche avec _Il ne fume plus depuis 20 ans_ vs _Il n’a plus fumé depuis 20 ans_, je sens une nuance, mais plus ténue, qui est plus de point de vue que de sens.

Avec le présent, on part de la *situation* présente (il ne fume plus) et on fait un retour vers le passé pour mesurer la durée du procès.
Avec le passé composé, on accomplit le trajet inverse : on part du passé et de la première fois que l’*action* _ne plus fumer_ a eu lieu, puis on revient au présent pour mesurer la durée du procès.


----------



## Anna-chonger

k@t said:


> Avec le passé composé, l’énoncé me semble neutre : on fait un simple constat ; alors qu’avec le présent, j’ai le sentiment d’un énoncé nettement plus marqué, qui demande une explication : _Il ne lit pas depuis trois jours, parce qu’il est malade / parce qu’il n’a pas le temps,_ etc.



Hmm... est-ce un ressenti plutôt personnel ou bien ce serait de l'opinion générale ?


----------



## k@t

C'est un ressenti tout personnel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mon ressenti personnel, qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, est quelque peu différent : le passé composé indique à mon sens ce qui s'est passé jusqu'à maintenant sans rien présupposer de l'avenir, tandis que le présent suggère que cela va rester le cas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui, c'est aussi mon ressenti !


----------

